# كيف يمكن فتح database جديدة فى بريمافيرا 6 آخر أصدار



## محمود حازم عياد (17 فبراير 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء 

 مفاجئة سارة مرفق لكم ملف يوضح كيفية عمل database جديدة من خلال بريمافيرا 6 وهى النسخة المطروحة فى الملتقى للبريمافيرا 6 وهذا الملف ثمرة تعاون بين زميلى العزيز زعيم 2000 و بينى وهى تقريبا" نفس خطوات بريمافيرا 5 ولكن رجاء التركيز على الخطوة رقم 9 حيث أن هذا هو الأختلاف بين بريمافيرا 5 و 6
مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق وأسألكم الدعاء
الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/86075/1203280169.zip
محمود حازم ، الزعيم 2000


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله في كل من الزعمين 
ولكني سأكون مبهور ان لم اعلم كيف حصلتم على System passward حيث اني عرفته من صديق يعلم كيف تكون الامور
وانا لا اشكك في من قدرات الزعيمين ولكني صاحرص على ان يكون مثال جيد للحصول على المعلومة:84:


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله في الزعيمين 

ولكني مبهور بحصولكم على system passwared الي في الجزء 9 كيف جرت الامور لحصولكم عليه ام حصلتم عليه من شخص يعلم كيف تسير الامور مثلما حصلت عليه:20: 
انا لا اشكك في قدرات الزعيمين ولاكني اقتدي بكما فيكيفية البحث على المعلومة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 فبراير 2008)

أخى محمد الجنزورى المهم الفائدة والرد No Comment مع قبول تحياتنا و أحترامنا

 محمود حازم و الزعيم 2000​


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الزعيمين عمل نفس الشرح التفصيلى لتستيب البرنامج حيث اننى اقوم بنفس خطوات p5 لكن عند كتابة الباسوورد padmin بعدها يعطى رسالة بخطأ فى تعريف الداتا بيز مع العلم بانه يحدث شىء غريب عند التنزيل وهو انه لا يطلب عمل restart للجهاز مما يجعلنىى اشك بخطوات التنزيل رجاء اخذ طلبى هذا عين الاعتبار


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 فبراير 2008)

أخى تامر المصرى 
لعمل Setup للبرنامج أتبع نفس خطوات تنزيل بريمافيرا 5 بالضبط ونفس الأختيارات ولكن تأكد أنك قمت بعمل Remove كامل للبريمافيرا التى على جهازك وتحاول أن تزيل أى ملفات Database
وبعد ذلك أبدء فى عمل Setup وأن شاء الله ستجدها سهلة وعلى فكرة النسخة الموجودة فى الملتقى حاليا" رائعة وأذا تعذر عليك عمل Setup أتصل بى لو كنت من سكان مصر وأنا تحت أمرك 
على تليفونى 0101497118
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 فبراير 2008)

فى الحقيقة انا فعلا مش منزل اى داتا بيز على الكمبيوتر ومتبع نفس الخطوات p5 بس مشعارف ليه المشكلة دى بتتكرر انا هاحاول انزله مرة تانيه ولو تعطلت هانقلك الرسالة اللى بتطلعلى يمكن نلاقى حل وانا شاكر جدا على كتابتك لرقم الموبايل اللى اكيد هاحتفظ بيه واحاول اتصل بحضرتك لما انزل مصر بس الحقيقة انا دلوقتى فى سلطنة عمان واجازتى فاضل عليها 4 شهور


----------



## محمد م السيد (18 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

قمت بتجربة هذا الطريقة وقد نجحت 
ولذا اشكر الاخوة الأفاضل على هذا المجهود
واتمنى إذا كان فى مقدرة أحد تنزيل Primavera Expedition
ويكون لهو جزيل الشكر


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## تامرالمصرى (18 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من كل الاخوة الذين نجحو فى التنزيل المساعدة فى شرح خطوات التنزيل


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لآستاذنا الفاضل مهندس محمود حازم
بالفعل يا إخوان هذا الرجل مثال يحتذى به كل مهندس صغير مثلى 
أسأل الله أن يبارك فى صحته و مجهوده 
و أن يرزقنا الإخلاص فى القول و العمل


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 فبراير 2008)

أخى الأصغر الزعيم
لاشك أننى تعرفت على صديق وأبن لى أتشرف بأن يكون أحد أحب الشخصيات الى قلبى رغم أننا تقابلنا مرة واحدة ولكنى أعتبرها بداية معرفة صحيحة تكلمت معة بكل راحة وأحسست أنى أعرفة منذ فترة طويلة وكم كنت سعيدا" أننى عرفت بأنك تحفظ القرآن كاملا" أدعوا لك المولى أن يوفقك فى رحلتك القادمة وأتمنى أن تعمل جاهدا" على نيل الأجازة فى القرآن فأنت أهل لها وأرجو أن تجمعنا الأيام مرات ومرات ونشترك فى تقديم عمل آخر للملتقى
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

ارجو من الزعيمين ان يجدوا لنا حل فى تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 فبراير 2008)

المهندس تامر المصر 
أنصحك أن تعيد تنزيل ال windows كما فعلت أنا ولو كنت تريد أستخدام بريمافيرا 5 و 6 حمل 2 windows على جهازك كل windows على drive مختلف وسيعمل معك الأثنين بكفائة هذا ما فعلتة أنا شخصيا" 
مع قبول التحية 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

الجهاز الذى لدى هو لاب توب ملك للشركة التى اعمل بها ومحمل عليه windows Vesta وليس من حقى تغييره
على العموم انا شاكر لك وللجميع اهتمامهم بالموضوع


----------



## تامرالمصرى (19 فبراير 2008)

هذا هو نص الرسالة الذى يظهر لى عند محاولة فتح البرنامج
Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: Named Pipes Provider: Could not open a connection to SQL Server [53]. ;


----------



## ايلي توما (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
بارك الله بكما على كل ما تقدمونه


----------



## Elassal (22 فبراير 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> مفاجئة سارة مرفق لكم ملف يوضح كيفية عمل database جديدة من خلال بريمافيرا 6 وهى النسخة المطروحة فى الملتقى للبريمافيرا 6 وهذا الملف ثمرة تعاون بين زميلى العزيز زعيم 2000 و بينى وهى تقريبا" نفس خطوات بريمافيرا 5 ولكن رجاء التركيز على الخطوة رقم 9 حيث أن هذا هو الأختلاف بين بريمافيرا 5 و 6
> مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق وأسألكم الدعاء
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أستاذي العزيز محمود حازم ارجو ان تكون بخير و عافية و طبعا لن يزيد البحر كما" قطرة كما لن يزيد شكري من قدرك شيئا فهو غني عن شكري و لكن اقول لك جزاك الله خيرا.
لي سؤال استاذي العزيز هل يوجد احد استخدم اي من الاصدارات الجديدة من بريمافيرا في المتابعة او بالتحديد استخدم التقارير في تلك الاصدارات سواء كانت نسخة اصلية او منسوخة.
فقد لاحظت خروج معلومات غير دقيقة من التقارير و اعتقد ان هذه المشكلة هي السبب في توالي اصدارات البريمافيرا الاخيرة علي الرغم من عدم وجود فرق تقريبا و قد بدأت في مناقشة تلك المشكلة مع بعض الاصدقاء الذين يعملون في بريمافيرا في المملكة المتحدة و سوف اوافيك بالنتائج إما عن طريق المنتدي او بمكالمة تليفونية مني . 
فاذا كان لاحد راي اخر ارجو الرد. و الي لقاء قريب. 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 فبراير 2008)

أخى العزيز elassal
أذا كنت أنت المهندس أحمد العسال فأنا سعيد برأيك فى شخصى المتواضع طبعا" أنا أحترم رأيك لأنى أعرف أنك ممتاز فى مجالك وأنا شخصيا" برغم معرفتى بك ومن خلال مقابلتى لك أدركت أنك مهندس قدير وقبل كل ذلك على خلق عالى جدا" وفقك الله للخير وزادك من العلم 
طبعا" تعليقك مهم جدا" فأنا شخصيا" أعتقد أن شركات قليلة جدا" هى التى طبقت وأستفادت من أصدارات بريمافيرا الجديدة من ناحية التقارير ومعظم الشركات تعمل على الأصدارات القديمة حتى الآن لأن الأصدار الجديد مرتفع التكاليف فى مصر ويصل الى 5000 دولار أن لم يكن أكثر من ذلك كما أن أصدارات البريمافيرا المتتالية لا تجعل أى مستخدم يستطيع الألمام بكل جوانب هذا الأصدار وأعتقد أنة سلاح ذو حدين بالنسبة للشركات المنتجة للبرامج والله أعلم 
كما أن معظم شركات المقاولات فى السوق والغالبية لا تهتم بالتقارير الناتجة من البريمافيرا الا تقرير تقدم الأعمال عدى ذلك فليس هناك قارىء جيد لناتج البريمافيرا وهناك جهل أدارى فى معظم الشركات وقد ناقشنا هذا الموضوع فى الملتقى عدة مرات ووصلنا الى أن ظاهرة البناء حاليا" تبحث عن المكسب المالى والذى يصل فى بعض المشاريع وخاصة" القرى السياحية الى 400% لذلك يتضائل أمام ذلك الحاجة الى متابعة الهوالك فى الخامات أو أرتفاع الأسعار أو تأخير الأعمال فالمالك هو المقاول من سيحاسب من 
أرجو ألا أكون أطلت عليك وأتمنى أن أسمع أخبارك وصوتك قريبا" عزيزى و صديقى المخلص


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (29 فبراير 2008)

لم أقرأ رأيك يا باشمهندس elassal رأيك يهمنى جدا" وأود أن نتناقش فى هذة المواضيع الهامة لعلنا نستفيد من أراء كل منا سواء من واقع سوق المقاولات فى مصر أو أى بلد عربى شقيق أو حتى من زملائك فى المملكة المتحدة مع قبول شكرى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2008)

لا تحرمنا من مشاركتك زميلى elassal الملتقى يحتاج خبراتك فى مجال أدارة المشروعات والبرامج المتعلقة بها


----------



## semba_18 (3 مارس 2008)

والله جزاكم الله خيرا
انا كنت هعيط علشان بعد منزلت البرنامج من النت ومعرفتش اشغله كنت بغلى
والله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
العلم يزكو بالنفقة والمال تنقصه النفقة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 مارس 2008)

اشكر اخوتنا الاعزاء المعطاءين محمود حازم عياد و الزعيم 2000

جعلكما الله ذخرا لنا جميعا


----------



## الشريف احمد (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا يا اخوان حتجنن من البرنامج أثبيت و ازيل و لا فيه فايدة


وأوافق الأخ العزيز تامر المصري الرأي 


ارجو من الزعيمين عمل نفس الشرح التفصيلى لتستيب البرنامج حيث اننى اقوم بنفس خطوات لكن عند كتابة الباسوورد admin بعدها يعطى رسالة بخطأ فى تعريف الداتا بيز مع العلم بانه يحدث شىء غريب عند التنزيل وهو انه لا يطلب عمل restart للجهاز مما يجعلنىى اشك بخطوات التنزيل رجاء اخذ طلبى هذا عين الاعتبار

وهذا هو نص الرسالة الذى يظهر لى عند محاولة فتح البرنامج
Bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: Named Pipes Provider: Could not open a connection to SQL Server [53]. ;


نرجو من الزعييمين المساعدة تكفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## gabysf (18 مايو 2008)

جهد مشككورر


----------



## بلال سليم (27 يونيو 2008)

أرجو إعادة رفع الملحقات مرة اخرى


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (1 يوليو 2008)

أعزائى وزملائى اليكم رابط الملف طريقة فتح database جديده فى primavera 6 مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق
واليكم الرابط على ملتقى المهندسين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/86075/1214899992.zip


----------



## تامرالمصرى (1 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل وحفظك الله من كل سوء ورعاك واعانك الله على مساعدة ابنائك الذين لا تبخل عليهم باى جهد 
واعتقد اننا جميعا ندين لك بالفضل فى تنزيل البرنامج وفتح داتا بيز جديدة عليه اللهم انى اشهدك انى احبه فى الله


----------



## virtualknight (1 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

قمت بتجربة هذا الطريقة وقد نجحت 
ولذا اشكر الاخوة الأفاضل على هذا المجهود
واتمنى إذا كان فى مقدرة أحد تنزيل Primavera Expedition
ويكون لهو جزيل الشكر


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## أمينة كرم (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الجميل


----------



## أمينة كرم (5 أغسطس 2008)

جازاكما الله خيرا على هدا الرائع و المتميزالجهود
Thank you a lot, that was realy very very helpfully for me.


----------



## أمينة كرم (5 أغسطس 2008)

جازاكم الله خيرا على هدا الرائع و المتميزالجهود


----------



## هلوتس (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## hooo (8 أغسطس 2008)

sorry 

mosh naf3ah el klam el bet2ol 3lah 

bege 3nd 7atat el password w yo2af


----------



## Elassal (9 أغسطس 2008)

*منتجات بريمافيرا*

السلام عليكم جميعا
اولا لاحظت ان بعض الاخوة المشاركين يلاقون صعوبة في تنزيل البرنامج نتيجة صعوبة تنزيل قاعدة البيانات سواء في بريمافيرا بروجيكت او بريمافيرا إيكسبيديشن و لكن هذا لا يحدث معي غالبا.
و هذا ليس لفهلوة مني لا سمح الله و لكن لسبب بسيط جدا.
اولا يجب ان نفهم ان البريمافيرا اتجهت الي الاتجاه العالمي و هو إتاحة المعلومة دائما داخل العمل و بهذا بدات في إستخدام قواعد البيانات لتبني عليها برامجها و ذلك لسهولة ربط قواعد البيانات داخل الشبكات و سهولة نقل المعلومات خلالها و لذلك نجد ان لكل برنامج نوع مستخدم من قواعد البيانات مثل oracle, sybase,SQL و نجد انه يطلب مني انزال قاعدة البيانات اولا .
و في هذه الحالة ما يحدث ان قاعدة البيانات تنشا عن طريق ملف مبسط و قد يكون غير كامل حسب تكامله مع نسخة الويندوز الخاصة بالجهاز و ليس عن طريق برنامج قاعدة بيانات متكامل مثل ما ذكر ( يعني مفيش حد منزل علي جهازة قواعد البيانات السابقة كاملة ) و نتيجة ان النسخ الموجودة ليست نسخة اصلية فان الموضوع بهذا الشكل احتمالات عدم تلائمه مع الويندوز تزيد و لذلك فان احسن طريق هو الحصول علي قاعدة البيانات المرتبط بها البرنامج نسخة كاملة و بعد هذا انشاء قاعدة بيانات داخل هذا البرنامج بالخطوات العادية من البريمافيرا و ربطها بهذا البرنامج ثم إنزال البرنامج و ربطه بقاعدة البيانات. اسف علي الاطالة


----------



## mos (26 أغسطس 2008)

*p5 password*

خى الفاضل ..
لدى cd بيرامافيرا 5 وعملت setup ثم طلب restart وعملت restart ثم حاولت تشغبل البرنامج فطلب pssword ولا أعرف من أين أحصل على الباسورد.

أرجو المساعدة..


----------



## foratfaris (27 أغسطس 2008)

*عزيزي mos*

جرب وضع نفس اسم المستخدم لكلمة المرور
اي admin


----------



## mos (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخى الفاضل 
admin
مناسب........... ولكن ظهرت رسالة جديدة مقادها أن ال


Your application license key is expired. Authorized from 05-Jul-05 to 19-Jul-05. Please contact your sales representative to extend your license. Would you like to view your current license or install a new one?

وأخترت الخياران يالتبادل وفى الحالتين البرنامج يخرج
فهل يوجد حل آخر ..
مع التحية..


----------



## Elassal (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*التاريخ*

غير التاريخ علي الكمبيوتر من الويندوز حتي يكون قبل هذا التاريخ حتي تحصل علي نسخة اخري لا توجد بها هذه المشكلة


----------



## mos (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى الكريم نجحت بعد تغيير التاريخ وبسخة جيدة من الأخ الفاضل أبو أدهم ..

والسؤال التالى أريد أن أتعلم p5 

ومعلوماتى p3 %70

من أى كتاب أو دليل أبدأ انتعلم والممارسة p5.


مع التحية...


----------



## Elassal (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*المانوال*



mos قال:


> مشكور أخى الكريم نجحت بعد تغيير التاريخ وبسخة جيدة من الأخ الفاضل أبو أدهم ..
> 
> والسؤال التالى أريد أن أتعلم P5
> 
> ...


المانوال بتاع البرنامج نفسه هو احسن مصدر.


----------



## mos (5 سبتمبر 2008)

لك الشكر م العسال ..
مع خالص التقدير


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

المتألق دائما الباشمهندس محمود حازم
سلامي ليك يا أستاذنا (محمود الطحاوي) و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل وخلي نشوف نتيجته


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

متشكرين يابشمهندس / محمود حاذم عياد
على كل اللى انت بتعملوا معاى ومتشكرين على النصائح الغالية (غيرانى متشوق لرؤياك ان شاء الله) جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
م/احمد خليل


----------



## مبروك (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## niceword (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الشريف احمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا يا اخوان حتجنن من البرنامج أثبيت و ازيل و لا فيه فايدة
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم 


من هذه الرساله انه مش عارف يتصل sql
وده علشان كثرة السيكيورتى فى الفيستا 

1- لازم تكون ادمن على الجهاز 
2- اقفل الفيير وال 

و جرب تانى


----------



## mrmshatta (13 فبراير 2009)

لو ممكن برنامج
contract manager Ver12 
مع ال manual


----------



## مرادعبدالله (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الحل الاكثر من رائع


----------



## بشار اسعد (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
واسال الله ان يوفقك لعمل الخير


----------



## هديل كريم (21 يونيو 2009)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> مفاجئة سارة مرفق لكم ملف يوضح كيفية عمل database جديدة من خلال بريمافيرا 6 وهى النسخة المطروحة فى الملتقى للبريمافيرا 6 وهذا الملف ثمرة تعاون بين زميلى العزيز زعيم 2000 و بينى وهى تقريبا" نفس خطوات بريمافيرا 5 ولكن رجاء التركيز على الخطوة رقم 9 حيث أن هذا هو الأختلاف بين بريمافيرا 5 و 6
> مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق وأسألكم الدعاء
> ...


 
ممكن تفيدوني ايش فائده عمل data base في البريمافيرا بالضبط ......اذا ما بيها مؤاخذه


----------



## sheikh_net (26 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع و بعد اغلاق الفيروال تم عمل البرنامج على windows 7


----------



## ايهاب_76 (27 يونيو 2009)

ارجوا المساعدة في موضوع تثبيت البرنامج خاصة الاصدار السادس حيث حاولت كثيراولم استطع تكملة البرنامج
مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany elkazzaz (22 أغسطس 2009)

سلامو عليكو الاول
كل عام وانتم بخير ومبارك عليكو الشهر الكريم
انا بعمل backup صحيح وميه ميه
بس لما ارجع اعمل restore بيظهري رساله محتواها
ان media family 2 واللي عامل Provied 1 بس ولازم يبقوا اتنين 
مش فاهم محتوى الرساله
ودي بتظهر معايا لما لغيت البرنامج مع SQL ورجعت سطبته تاني
وظهرت معايا كمان لما فرمت الجهاز ورجعت نزلت البرنامج تاني

ارجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته


----------



## ابوهاني (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر جميع من تفاعل مع هذا الموضوع لانه موضوع حساس جدا جدا ، و أود ان استفسر انه فى حال تم عمل backup للداتابيس وبعدها تم عمل Format لجهاز الكمبيوتر ، فهل سيتم عمل restore للداتابيس بنفس الطريقة المشروحة ام انه سيكون هناك تعارض مع الـ Server name للجهاز قبل الفرمتة وبعده ؟؟؟؟

فأرجو من لديه الخبرة ان يساعدنا ......


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 نوفمبر 2009)

_*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمود على هذه المجهودات...لكن سؤال أرجو الرد عليه....
الحمد لله مشيت ورا حضرتك الى الخطوة رقم 22 لكن لما دخلت علشان أجيب *server name* علشان host name لم أجده, وهنا توقفت ولم أكمل قاعدة البيانات...أرجو المساعدة من اخوانى المهندسين
*_


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000


----------



## bassam_khalil2004 (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 فبراير 2010)

للرد على الزميل الذى يسأل عن فائدة عمل database جديده هى :-
1- من المعروف أن لكل شركه يجب أن يكون هناك إنتربريز واحد فقط يحوى جميع مشروعات الشركه 
2- لذلك لابد أن يكون هناك إستقلاليه وخاصة" إذا كنت تعمل فى شركة إدارة مشروعات لها العديد من العملاء 
فكيف يمكنك إستخدام نفس الداتا باز لكل الشركات التى تتعامل معك لذلك لابد من إنشاء داتا باز لكل شركه 
من المتعاملين معك 
3- كذلك أنت حينما تضيف إنتربريز على الداتا الباز الخاصه بالبرنامج pmdb فإنك إما ستقوم بإلغاء المشاريع 
الموجوده على هذا الملف أو ستضيف عملك الجديد إلى مجموعة المشاريع الموجوده أصلا" على الجهاز وهذا 
يقلل من إحترافية المخطط 

أرجو أن أكون قد وضحت الغرض وأى زميل لديه المزيد أرجو أن يضيف إلى كلامى ما يراه وخاصة" الزميل 
( أحمد العسال ، الجنزورى محمد ، باسم منلا ، أحمد الطيب ، محمد عبد العزيز ، حسام الحو وآخرين من أساتذة البريمافيرا فى ملتقانا العزيز ) 
مع قبول إحترامى للجميع


----------



## Mustafa.Hamdallah (4 مارس 2010)

انا مشيت على نفس الخطوات وبيدى خطا ياريت لو فى حد يقدر يساعدنى؟؟؟؟!

ودى صورة الخطأ


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (6 مارس 2010)

*عزيزى م مصطفى*

عزيزى المهندس مصطفى 

ردا" على إستفسارك بخصوص إنشاء داتا باز جديده أقول لك أنه يجب أن تراعى فى كتابة المعلومات لل password وشكل الحروف بمعنى Prima123Vera مراعاة الحروف ال capital و ال small
المهم حاول مره أخرى وأنا تحت أمرك


----------



## Mustafa.Hamdallah (6 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
----------------------------
اولا الف شكر للمهندس / محمود للاهتمام بالرد على الاستفسارات

وبخصوص البرنامج انا جربت الباسوورد تانى بس للاسف بيدى نفس الخطأ

فانا عندى استفسار هو كلمة localhost المفروض تكون كده ولا اسم user للجهاز

وانا اعتقد ممكن يكون العيب فى ملف license فياريت لو يتم رفعة لانة ممكن يكون المشكلة فى الملف ده

وانا عندى على الجهاز Microsoft Visual Studio 2008
فهل ده يؤثر على المشكلة دى ؟

والف شكر.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (7 مارس 2010)

على حد علمى أن البريمافيرا 6 تعمل على sql 2005 حيث أنه يتم تنزيله على الجهاز أثناء تنزيل برنامج البريمافيرا وبما أنى غير متخصص فى sql أنصحك أولا" أن تجرب على جهاز آخر عليه نسخة البريمافيرا وملحق بها sql 2005 حتى نتأكد من أن إختلاف الإصدارات بالنسبه لل sql ممكن أن يؤثر على إنشاء الداتا باز الجديد وأعتقد أنه يمكنك أن تبدء من خلال ال sql بفتح داتا باز جديده أولا" ثم بعد ذلك تفتح البريمافيرا وتقوم بتعريف أسم الداتا باز السابق إنشائها ( هذه مجرد فكره طرأت على الآن ) مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق
وبالنسبه لكلمة localhost\primavera فهذا هو ال server الذى يربطك بالداتا التى أنشأتها والله أعلم ولكنها وصلتنى بهذه التفاصيل وقمت بعمل أكثر من 50 داتا باز جديده سواء بريمافيرا 6 أو 6.1


----------



## Mustafa.Hamdallah (8 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وجارى التجربة باذن الله........


----------



## amm70 (22 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم انا لدي بريمافيرا 6.1 وتوجد مشكله في تحميل الداتا بيز sqlقمت بازالتها من الكونترول بانل واعاده تحميل البريمافييرا اكثر من مره دون جدوي ...هل تصلح الطريقه المستخدمه هنا مع هذا الاصدار من البرنامج
لدي سؤال اخر كيف اعلم انني ادمن علي الجهاز واذا لم يكن فكيف يمكن تستيب البرنامج
مع خالص تحياتي للمنتدي والاعضاء المتميزين


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (3 أبريل 2010)

ياجماعة انا عملت داتا بيز جديدة ودلوقتى عاوز احفظها على جهازى خوفا من فورمات الجهاز واذاى ارجعها مكانها تانى بعد فرمتت الجهاز حد يحل لى المشكلة دى .


----------



## the poor to god (3 أبريل 2010)

*ان اريد الا اصلاحا ما استطعت*



مصطفى_7939 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ----------------------------
> اولا الف شكر للمهندس / محمود للاهتمام بالرد على الاستفسارات
> 
> ...


 تحية للمهندس الكبير محمود حازم 
localhost هى فعلا اسم الجهاز مثل ما انت مسمية على الويندوز وياريت تأخدها نسخ من my computer وشكرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (11 أبريل 2010)

احمد خليل2006 قال:


> ياجماعة انا عملت داتا بيز جديدة ودلوقتى عاوز احفظها على جهازى خوفا من فورمات الجهاز واذاى ارجعها مكانها تانى بعد فرمتت الجهاز حد يحل لى المشكلة دى .



لية كدة بس ياجماعة هو سؤالى مش مفهوم للدرجة:7: دى ولا صعب شوية
انا بستنجد بيكم انا اصلى عملت برنامج على p6 وبعدين الجهاز كل سنة وانتم طيبين
والحمد لله كنت كاتب المشروع على ورق واعدتوا تانى اذاى بقى اسيف المشروع على الجهاز بالداتا بيز كلها واستعيرها مرة تانى؟
ولا ممكن اعمل داتا بيز واعمل عليها مشروع وبعدين اعمل back up وهل لما ارجع المشروع حيطلب منى نفس الداتا بيز ولا اية؟
حد يفيدنا ولو بجزئية من كتاب:31::31::31::31: 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكرك (15 يوليو 2010)

تم تجربة الطريقة وهي ناجحة جدا" ب v7 مع ايقاف الفير وال للويندوز 
أشكر كل من ساهم بالعمل وسأنتقل لتنصيب contract management الأن
بصراحة عمل عباقرة


----------



## قيثار عبد الوهاب (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم

الاخ مصطفى قمت بنفس الخطوات ولكن يظهر عندي نفس المشكلة. الرجاء افادتي كيف استطعت تجاوز المشكلة واكون شاكر لك جدا.


----------



## وليد سليمان علي (25 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## akram621 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,و


----------



## CMMS\Planning (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو توضيح الخطوة رقم 9 و التى أقف عندها دائماً بسبب تعذر الإتصال بالــ DB وما هو المقصود بأن أكتب Localhost/Primavera أعتقد ان من المفترض كتابة اسم الجهاز الذى تم عمل Setup للـ DB عليه إذن يجب أن أكتب Localhost\My computer name. أرجو التوضيح و جزاكم الله خيراَ على المساعدة.


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك م . محمود
وان من الوفاء ان اقولك جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شاكر جدا للمعلومات المفيدة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مازن حجاج (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا انا قمت بتنصيب بريمافيرا 6.0 p ثم قمت بتنصيب P 6.7 والآن احاول تنصيب P 6.8 على P 6.7 فهل ممكن 
ذلك ز لقد عملت كل الخطوات وتوقفت عد الباسورد ولم أعرفها في الخطوة 21 . ارجو المساعدة وشكرا ز


----------



## مازن حجاج (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا اشكو من عدم الاهتمام بإسئلتي ثانيا لقد عمات كل الخطوات بنجاح ولكن عند فتح البرنامج لم الاحظ اي تغيير فيه كأنني عملت creat new date basr مش اكتر .
وعند فحص إصدار البرنامج في قائمة help وجدت إصدار البنامج لم يتغير.


----------



## هارون999 (5 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م. عمر ابوقرص (3 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحت انا عندي نسخة نزلتها من موقع ثاني اريد فقط ملف licenes الموجود في نسختكم حتى ادخل نفس البيانات في الخطوة 9 ارجو المساعدة من فضلك:18:


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم لم اتمكن من تحميل الملف من الرابط الموضوع في الصفحه رقم 1


----------



## mansy77 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يفتح عليك كان موضوع صعب فعلا


----------



## alialassil (10 يناير 2012)

الموضوع ممتاز بس المشكله عندي انه لما حاولت تنزلي البرنامج وصلت للخطوه رقم 9 
وطلعت عندي الرساله التالية 

database server error: DBNETLIB connectionopen connect. SQL server does not exist or access denied
ياريت من تفيدوني بالعلاج بدي نزل البرنامج وبلش اتدرب عليه وصارلي اسبوع مش ع كيف انزله


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود .. لقد حاولت ان استب database بنفس الخطوات المذكورة و لكن انتهى الامر بالرسالة التي ذكرها اح\ الاخوة من قبل و هي *bad public user name or password. Database Server Error: Login failed for user 'pubuser'.
Cannot open database "PMDBTR1" requested by the login. The login failed.; *

وظهر البرنامج و لكن بدون data base ززيعني مافيش مشاريع موجوة على البرنامج .. قمت بعمل EPS و اشتغلت مع نفسي .. هل سأحتاج data base , و انا شغال ؟؟؟


----------



## orapy (25 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ بالتجربة ومحاولات عدة للاتصال بالداتا بيز تبين لي بعض النقاط لعلها تكون نافعة :
1. في بداية اول مرة تنزيل للبريمافيرا اولا تاكد من المساحة للبرنامج واكتمال ملفاته
2. ابدا التنزيل بالطرق العادية وعند دخول البرنامج في تنزيل الداتا بيز تابع انها تم تنزيلها كليا دون رسائل خطا
3. بعد الانتهاء من التنزيل فهناك امرين اما نزول البرنامج دون مشاكل وتمكينه من الاتصال بالداتا بيز وتكوين البرنامج للداتا بيز الخاصة به وهما pmdb$primavera &mmdb$primavera وفي هذه الحالة سيطالب الجهاز باعادة التشغيل ومبروك تم التنزيل بنجاح وان لم يكن وظهرت رسالة خطا باسوورد او رسالة اخرى فاتبع البقية.
4. قم بفتح programe file وافتح مجلد Microsoft SQL server وابحث فيه عن مجلد MSSQL.1 واتبعه الى ان تفتح مجلد data وفيه قواعد البيانات الرئيسية فان لم تجده فلا تحزن فان الامر بسيط اعد تشغيل الجهاز وقم بتنزيل sql وتجده في مجلدات البريمافيرا وهنا انتبه اثناء التنزيل سيقوم بفحص الجهاز ولاحظ عدم وجود اخطاء او تحذيرات لابد انها تكون صفر فان لم يكن فهناك تحذير ودائما مايكون علاجه بتنزيل ملفات internet information sevice (IIs) وتكون من لوحة التحكم واسطوانة الويندوز مالم يكن فاستانف تنزيل sql ولكن عند الخيار الخاص بصفحة معينة اختار default instance وبعدها بصفحة اختيار local system وهذا هو الاهم لانشاء المجلد MSSQL.1 وبعدها اختيار athou مش فكر بس هو ده بدون باسوورد ولا اسم مستخدم
5. بعد الخطوة السابقة والتاكد من تنزيل المجلد المزعوم ابحث عن مجلد اخر تجده في programe file ويحمل نفس الاسم MSSQL وهذا خاص بالبريمافيرا وقواعد البيانات الخاصة به افتحه الى ان تصل الى مجلد data وفيه لابد وان تجد pmdb$primavera &mmdb$primavera وهما قاعدتي بيانات البريمافيرا مالم تجدهم فلا تحزن ايضا بل على الفور احذف البريمافيرا فقط ومعه هذا المجلد ثم اعد تنزيله وفي هذه المرة مبروك سيتم التنزيل الصحيح ان شاء الله 
نظرا لكون هذه حالة خاصة بوقعة بعينها حدثت معي ودونت الملاحظات فمن وجدها بمحض الصدفة لديه فليتبعا وان وجد بها بعض القصور فان الكمال لله وحده وان كان لديه بعض استفسار فيما يختص بها فبفضل الله معا يمكننا الحل ان شاء الله .
ملحوظة : الحذف يكون من لوحة التحكم للبريمافيرا وحذف مجلده وهناك خطوة معذرة نسيتها وهي عند تنزيل sql مرة ثانية لا تقم بحذفا ولكن بعد تنزيلها مرة ثانية وتغيير الاعداد الخاص بlocal system يمكنك حذفها من لوحة التحكم وفيها ستعطى خياران تختار الخاصة بالبريمافيرا فقط وبعدها حذف البريمافيرا والمجلد المشار اليه سابقا.





​


----------



## عزت محروس (26 فبراير 2012)

5. بعد الخطوة السابقة والتاكد من تنزيل المجلد المزعوم ابحث عن مجلد اخر تجده في programe file ويحمل نفس الاسم MSSQL وهذا خاص بالبريمافيرا وقواعد البيانات الخاصة به افتحه الى ان تصل الى مجلد data وفيه لابد وان تجد pmdb$primavera &mmdb$primavera وهما قاعدتي بيانات البريمافيرا مالم تجدهم فلا تحزن ايضا بل على الفور احذف البريمافيرا فقط ومعه هذا المجلد ثم اعد تنزيله وفي هذه المرة مبروك سيتم التنزيل الصحيح ان شاء الله 
نظرا لكون هذه حالة خاصة بوقعة بعينها حدثت معي ودونت الملاحظات فمن وجدها بمحض الصدفة لديه فليتبعا وان وجد بها بعض القصور فان الكمال لله وحده وان كان لديه بعض استفسار فيما يختص بها فبفضل الله معا يمكننا الحل ان شاء الله .
ملحوظة : الحذف يكون من لوحة التحكم للبريمافيرا وحذف مجلده وهناك خطوة معذرة نسيتها وهي عند تنزيل sql مرة ثانية لا تقم بحذفا ولكن بعد تنزيلها مرة ثانية وتغيير الاعداد الخاص بlocal system يمكنك حذفها من لوحة التحكم وفيها ستعطى خياران تختار الخاصة بالبريمافيرا فقط وبعدها حذف البريمافيرا والمجلد المشار اليه سابقا.





​ارجو توضيح هذه الخطوة الاخيرة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_maged (27 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=264150&highlight=primavera&page=9#ixzz1nZ4yuH3z


*شكرا على المجهود الرائع لكن عندي مشكلةأذا أمكن مساعدتى فيها حيث أني أحاول ثنزيل البرنامج p6 R8 لأول مرة وبعد أنتهاء setup و البدء فى database اصل اللى مرحلة connection information window
و لما ادخل البيانات بالطريقة اللى موجودة بالشرح المرفق بالرابط أعلاه يعطينى الخطأ التالى SQL Exception: The Network Adapter could not establish the connection.
أرجو الأفادة لو سمحتم*​


----------

